# prices for puppies?



## juicygirl (Feb 25, 2007)

I am looking for a Maltese puppy. I almost got scammed from West Africa. I am really bummed about it! I was really excited about getting my little girl! Does anyone of any puppies available that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I just want a puppy for myself as a companion. I don't want a show dog. I guess I should call the vet and cancel the appointment I made for my scam puppy!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> I am looking for a Maltese puppy. I almost got scammed from West Africa. I am really bummed about it! I was really excited about getting my little girl! Does anyone of any puppies available that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? I just want a puppy for myself as a companion. I don't want a show dog. I guess I should call the vet and cancel the appointment I made for my scam puppy![/B]


Never purchase anything from a foreign country if they want the money sent by Western Union. I bet that was the scam. Puppy was probably $300 to $400. I've seen something like that posted in a classified ad. Sorry you were mis-lead.

Have you check any local rescues in your area? Sometimes they have one that is specifically for Maltese dogs & pups. You would have to be screened & pay a fee, but usually they have already had thier shots, are spayed & micro-chipped.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Yes, cancel the appointment for your "scam" puppy.

What city are you in??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You want a healthy puppy, otherwise you can check rescues if you will take an older maltese. For healthy pups you want to go to a reputable breeder. Check AKC or the American Maltese Association for a list of maltese breeders in your area.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad you realized it was a scam before getting taken for a ride!!! 

This is a great place to "do your homework", so to speak, before buying a puppy. 

You've probably been told this before, but even for "just a companion" you will want to get your new baby from a reputable breeder, someone who does genetic testing, keeps the puppies till they're 12 weeks old, breeds carefully with good dogs, etc. There is so much that goes into being a good breeder. 

Perhaps if you told us what your "search radius" is, some folks could make recommendations! 

Welcome to SM, by the way!!


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! I am in San Diego.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a good article to read from Foxstone Maltese about the pet/show quality Maltese issue.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm

I don't know what you call "an arm and a leg", but healthy Maltese puppies from reputable breeders are not cheap. Females start at about $2,000, males about half that, maybe a few hundred dollars less. Sure, there are "bargain" puppies in newspaper ads from backyard breeders, but these puppies may end up costing much more in vet bills in the long run and may not end up looking or acting much like the Maltese you have your heart set on.

I'd advise you to go to our Breeders section and find out everything you can about finding a reputable breeder.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Thank you! I am in San Diego.[/B]


Welcome!! I am in San Diego too! Actually La Jolla, but same thing! Sorry to hear about the scam! Hope you find a baby soon!!!!!


----------

